# Minato vs war arc obito



## Icegaze (Jun 26, 2015)

Restrictions: GM and paths of neo pain
location: obito vs gai, KCm and the rest
distance: 25m 

Minato cannot use the seal he already has on obito to troll him. he must reapply a new seal 

cuz i can 


So how does obito fair now that he is older. since apparently *YOUNG* obito was soo much weaker


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2015)

same shit will happen again. Minato might use clones, or other plan tho.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 26, 2015)

i know hussain just want other people opinion 


but i entirely agree. no difference same result just that this time minato will finish the job


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 26, 2015)

Minato still schools him, 

he is still faster thn obito, and now has full intel on the mechanics of Kamui, meaning the second obito attempst to attack, minato can use his clones and kunais to tag obito and slam a rasengan on him


----------



## Kai (Jun 26, 2015)

50/50 It can go either way imo.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 26, 2015)

I agree this is 50/50, but I'll edge Minato out.
If Obito had a spare sharingan instead of Rinnegan and could use Izanagi I'd give him the edge tho.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 26, 2015)

Despite the circumstances being a bit different, it could still go either way.

This time around Minato will uses clones and whatever else tricks he has in his bag, Obito won't be rushed for time so won't get into foot-race with the fastest shinobi alive, and furthermore will have added experience on his side so won't fall for something like Minato teleporting to the kunai he just threw at him.

Honestly in this situation Obito would be better off with a second Sharingan for Izanagi fodder as opposed to his Rinnegan so in that sense Obito is hurt here.

But ultimately it will again be a contest of who can strike an instant quicker and as far as that is concerned you might as well flip a coin here. Obito is still going to have a difficult time of touching Minato at all because of FTG and Minato will have a hard time touching an Obito who has an expanded knowledge base on Minato and during the War-Arc displayed some ridiculous reaction feats. This is one of the closer matchups you'll find.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 26, 2015)

War Arc Obito. He simply outclassed KCM Naruto who's physically faster than Base Minato.


----------



## Empathy (Jun 26, 2015)

What's the consensus on whether Minato could use _Hirashin_ to get out of _Kamui_-land?


----------



## Kai (Jun 26, 2015)

Empathy said:


> What's the consensus on whether Minato could use _Hirashin_ to get out of _Kamui_-land?


It's implied he can't, otherwise Minato was fighting Obito without much consequence, if any.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 26, 2015)

Empathy said:


> What's the consensus on whether Minato could use _Hirashin_ to get out of _Kamui_-land?



 He can't as his S/T ninjutsu isn't connected to the same dimension as Kakashi's Kamui was with Obito's.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 26, 2015)

Minato wins with low difficulty. Obito can't even dream of touching the same ninja who had the only flee on sight order in history.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 26, 2015)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Minato wins with low difficulty. Obito can't even dream of touching the same ninja who had the only flee on sight order in history.


Obito created a war


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 26, 2015)

Ersatz said:


> Obito created a war



And Minato ended wars.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 27, 2015)

I'd give the nod to Minato more times then not, it'll likely be a repeat as Obito gets tagged but this time around he's gonna get bagged.


----------



## GilgameshXFate (Jun 27, 2015)

I would go on a long diatribe about how Obito is completely outclassed by Minato and has no chance of winning against him no matter how manner times they fight. But I don't have to as Kishi already did it for me.

So the same fight happens again, but this time Minato will save Obito the embarrassment of having his trump card taken from his control with one jutsu, Minato will just outplay him as he did before. Now if this were realistic as soon as Obito sees Minato coming for him he'll be busting ass to get outta the nearby vicinity, now that he knows not to fuck with him.


Match Verdict: *Minato Manga Difficulty*


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 27, 2015)

Minato would defeat obito 100 times out of 100 every time with knowledge on kamui going off how he performed without knowledge on kamui.

With no kyuubi distraction to stop minato's onslaught like in the manga obito would just get dogged down by minato after he tags him. A single kamui eye will not be enough to catch minato seeing as he has outpaced both variant at times in the story. Not to mention handling truth seeker projectiles perfectly while the same truth seekers were too fast for a single kamui to deal with.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 27, 2015)

Same outcome, only this time Minato marks him after a couple scuffles and bashes Obito's head in until his grey matter is splattered on the ground. 

The only way Obito wins is if Minato can't immediately sense where he'll respawn via Izanagi.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Jun 27, 2015)

His skill with Kamui is no different than it when he was younger. His fighting style is exactly the same. 

Only difference this time is that obito will be more cautions.  Howecer Minato won't be under any pressure this time round. 

I laugh at anyone who makes excuses for obito first performance.  Minato was the one with all the handicaps in that fight yet still win. Zero knowledge,  inferior space time ninjutsu,  lack of prep, time constraints and worry pressure.  

Take all that away and this time the fight ends even faster than two mins.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jun 27, 2015)

Does obito actually use rinnegan?


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 27, 2015)

I can't believe people think the Obito with one eye, a kid, barely coming out of a cave is as strong as the seasoned and experienced one, with probably better mastery of Kamui.

I mean, i suppose that kid Nagato is as strong as the adult one .


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Does obito actually use rinnegan?



He doesn't, but it doesn't matter.

He has additional 16 years of experience under his belt. As well as a stronger body.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 27, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> I can't believe people think the Obito with one eye, a kid, barely coming out of a cave is as strong as the seasoned and experienced one, with probably better mastery of Kamui.
> 
> I mean, i suppose that kid Nagato is as strong as the adult one .



Any scans or feats to differentiate between the 2 
That's just like claiming with nothing at all that young A was slower 
Despite Kishi having all opportunties to mention it 

Young obito= war arc obito minus rinnegan which he didn't even use 

Zetsu body obito was already using high level wood techs and all that it's entirely baseless to claim war arc is much better at using kamui with notning to back it up

Can you say how much he improved or is speculating just ok with you

Minato uses SM and trolls since you know SM>>>>>> base of any character


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Jun 27, 2015)

And gaiden naruto has like 15 plus yrs over his young self. Yet he was stronger as a kid than he is as an adult. Not seeing the point people are trying to make.

Obito was fresh from his training with madara. The akatsuki obito had been pretty much inactive after the kyuubi attacl, all the way till Shippuden, literally just working in the shadows all those years. So where this 16 years experience is coming from is silly. He wasnt in wars and constant battle.


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 27, 2015)

Minato would just redo the scenario again and beat Obito.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2015)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> And gaiden naruto has like 15 plus yrs over his young self. Yet he was stronger as a kid than he is as an adult. Not seeing the point people are trying to make.
> 
> Obito was fresh from his training with madara. The akatsuki obito had been pretty much inactive after the kyuubi attacl, all the way till Shippuden, literally just working in the shadows all those years. So where this 16 years experience is coming from is silly. He wasnt in wars and constant battle.



The difference is, Naruto has shown and expressed that he got rusty during the time of peace.

The same thing cannot be said for Obito because he never lived during the time of peace. We don't know what he was doing in the shadows, but surely he didn't lose edge.

At the very least, he has shown better intellect. He also never expressed that he got rusty in time.

And arguably Obito was younger than VOTE 2 Naruto(who was 17 or 18) when he fought Minato. Going by the databook he should have been 13.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 28, 2015)

Being 13 doesn't suddenly make a person weak 
I get you rasen they all just grasping at straws 

When kishi wants it obvious a person has improved over time he mentions it 

He did for tsunade , onoki , Sasuke, naruto, jiraiya , orochimaru 

If obito improvement was note worthy kishi would have mentioned it . He didn't because there wasn't any improvement 

Sasuke got good with Enton control after 2 attempts, Kakashi became a kamui spammer over the span of 1 battle 

MS Jutsu are easy to improve on it won't take any of tjem years
To get better with it . It's a genetic skill 

Notice how by Danzo fight Sasuke became really good with susanoo . By the second battle he uses it . He became a susanoo spammer


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 28, 2015)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> And gaiden naruto has like 15 plus yrs over his young self. Yet he was stronger as a kid than he is as an adult. Not seeing the point people are trying to make.



Are you seriously comparing a Naruto in times of war with an Obito that was in a cave? A cave healing his injuries?

The huge mistake in that example is that Obito wasn't sitting fapping. He was in war, he was a mercenary. Naruto, on the other hand, was just in the Hokage seat.

Adult Obito showed even a better and stronger body. You know, he got a Rasengan on the face and didn't lose it, unlike his arm due to Minato's hit.

Showcased the ability to partially warp his body, instead of fully materializing, putting himself at risk of being hit. Something that would've actually worked quite a lot to be used at 13.

And the experience. Kishimoto didn't bother saying how a master with a rock can defeat a novice with a shuriken just because he was feeling inspired. Experience has a lot to do.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 28, 2015)

> And arguably Obito was younger than VOTE 2 Naruto(who was 17 or 18) when he fought Minato. Going by the databook he should have been 13.



Not possible. He was 13 during Kakashi gaiden. At a bare minimum, he was 14 & at most he was a year or two older than that during the infamous Kyuubi attack.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 28, 2015)

Obito fought Kakashi in the Chunin exams before he graduated from the academy.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 28, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> Are you seriously comparing a Naruto in times of war with an Obito that was in a cave? A cave healing his injuries?
> 
> The huge mistake in that example is that Obito wasn't sitting fapping. He was in war, he was a mercenary. Naruto, on the other hand, was just in the Hokage seat.
> 
> ...



lol he didn't loose his face due to the mask which he said he specifically made for war. that has nothing to do with his body durability 

try a lot harder


----------



## Empathy (Jun 28, 2015)

Kai said:


> It's implied he can't, otherwise Minato was fighting Obito without much consequence, if any.





NarutoX28 said:


> He can't as his S/T ninjutsu isn't connected to the same dimension as Kakashi's Kamui was with Obito's.



I've just always thought of it as an interesting possibility. _Hirashin_ functions similarly to _Kuchiyose no Jutsu_; the Kage ghosts plus Hagoromo were able to summon superpowered Team 7 out of Kaguya's dimension. Kaguya's dimensions seem a lot farther away than box-land, given all the strain it took for Obito and Sakura to get there. It was taxing for Kaguya even, so it's reasonable that it'd take Hagoromo's ghost and Kage ghosts to bring Team 7 back, but it may not require that many ghosts just to get out of box-land. 

It's not that straining for Kakashi and Obito to go there (but it was for Obito to enter Kaguya's dimension), although I recognize the distinction between using _Kamui_ to travel through _Kamui_-land, and using _Hirashin_ to do so. _Kuchiyose no Jutsu_ consumes more chakra the larger the summon and ostensibly the distance too, but I'm not sure if _Hirashin_ has ever shown an expenditure disparity based on distance at least. I'm not actually certain if Minato could do it (it could require an exorbitant chakra expenditure), and thus render his battle of speed with Obito inconsequential, but it's something I've always wanted to propose for discussion.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 29, 2015)

i think its impossible for hirashin to escape box land because if it werent kakashi who knows all about hirashin could have alluded to the only other S/T he knows as a means to escape box land yet he didnt even mention hirashin 

with hirashin though, minato will simply never enter box land


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jun 30, 2015)

This is the Obito that lost to Kakashi right? Not the 10 tail fused one? then Minato should win for sure. Tobi didnt even take advantage of his Rinnegan at all. And I'm not sure in what way he has improved  as a fighter since then he seems the same as he was when he was a teen.. so it's literally the same fight over again!


----------



## Tarot (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm not sure what world people live in where characters get no stronger than they were when they were 13. Are you people really going to claim Obito has gotten no better at combat between the age of 14 and 30? That's like claiming 13 year old Deidara is as strong and smart as 19 year old Deidara. 
Anyway, Obito's loss was more due to Minato figuring out Kamui before Obito figuring out FTG, which won't be the case now that he has full intel.
Unfortunately for Obito, the only paths he's shown to use is Human and Preta so Rinnegan doesn't make much a difference if he can't use his Outer Path powers. He'll probably get outmaneuvered unless he came up with a counter to FTG after his defeat. 
However if Obito really can use all of the 6 paths like he claimed, then he probably wins.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 30, 2015)

It can go either way, Minato is buffed up but that didn't help Naruto on his own, I think the reason why Kakashi won was because he had Kamui.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 30, 2015)

Minato only won the first match due to circumstance, he's going to loose this match if for no other reason than being outlasted. Minato will have to constantly be on his guard, while Obito can just keep feinting forcing Minato to waste his energy attacking and evading his attacks.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 1, 2015)

through doing what ? not like hirashin or physical strikes takes chakra from minato that would be in the significant range
funny as argument there 

outlasting in this match up is silly and unlikely for both parties it will end quickly again with minato on top


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 1, 2015)

Lol @ Minato need a large amount of chakra for Hirashin 

People forget he teleported the damn Kyuubi, which at least 100,000 Minatos.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Jul 1, 2015)

Minato fought Obito's younger incarnation.

This is basically that same Minato(non-improved) vs a more experienced/better/stronger Obito. SInce he didn't beat Obito in a landslide the first time I'm inclined to think Obito'd win this time around as there fight when younger was very close(Obito actually lacked knowledge on Hiraishin V2).


----------



## Turrin (Jul 1, 2015)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Lol @ Minato need a large amount of chakra for Hirashin
> 
> People forget he teleported the damn Kyuubi, which at least 100,000 Minatos.


Um Yeah I'm not saying he needs a-lot of chakra for Hiraishin, I'm saying he will tire faster than Obito, whose stamina feats during the war are absolutely absurd.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Jul 1, 2015)

Lawrence777 said:


> Minato fought Obito's younger incarnation.
> 
> This is basically that same Minato(non-improved) vs a more experienced/better/stronger Obito. SInce he didn't beat Obito in a landslide the first time I'm inclined to think Obito'd win this time around as there fight when younger was very close(Obito actually lacked knowledge on Hiraishin V2).



So ending a fight within 2 minutes without recieiving any damage isnt a landslide win?

Some of the users here must be on something strong. Every naruto fan with a brain knows minato vs tobi was one of the biggest stop fights in the manga. Not becsuse of the manner in which minato won, but because all aspects of that fight were against minato and in obitos favour, including intel.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Jul 1, 2015)

Obito hasnt changed fighting style. Dont know why people are trying to convince themselves that he has. Only reason people say that is because of obitos age discovery, no one thought that before. So now poeple are using the age excuse without even providing evidence or manga fact of his improvment.

This is obtio and gais brief encounter. Gai nicely countering obitos abilities.
 Sharingan users at once
3 (same tactic he used 17 yrs ago)



See how obtio fights, he lunges at you with his arm outstretched. Thats all he does. Its the same thing he did vs minato. He relies on kamui for everything. If Gai can counter that with just taijutsu, then minato can counter it with hiraishin easily.  Obito is a close range fighter, its his primary method of combat (even fu and torune manged to poison him, its not that hard to counter him). He has long range attacks but long range moves are useless against minato. 

This time minato has knowledge so he can make use of clones this time. There is no way minato can ever struggle against any version of obito that isnt a juubi jinchuuriki. He can also be alert with sensing to pinpoint obitos location, in case of surprise attacks. Obito has nothing that can touch minato.

Anyone who thinks obito will outlast needs to go to sleep. It took a minute for minato to beat him last time. He aint outlasting jack.

Sad part is that even kakashi with knowledge can beat this version of obito.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 1, 2015)

^tjanks tell them again 
What's obito going to do different that would matter ?
Juubi sized Katon ?


----------



## Kai (Jul 1, 2015)

StarlightAshley said:


> This is the Obito that lost to Kakashi right? Not the 10 tail fused one? then Minato should win for sure. Tobi didnt even take advantage of his Rinnegan at all. And I'm not sure in what way he has improved  as a fighter since then he seems the same as he was when he was a teen.. so it's literally the same fight over again!


Obito revealed to Madara he had Kakashi pierce him on purpose to get rid of the puppet seal.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Jul 1, 2015)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> So ending a fight within 2 minutes without recieiving any damage isnt a landslide win?
> 
> Some of the users here must be on something strong. Every naruto fan with a brain knows minato vs tobi was one of the biggest stop fights in the manga. Not becsuse of the manner in which minato won, but because all aspects of that fight were against minato and in obitos favour, including intel.



Minato said himself that the fight would come down to whomever was a moment quicker than the other. As in, had Obito been a moment quicker, Minato would have lost. 

The pivotal moment of the battle was when they charged at one another and Obito became tagged(he as screwed after that point). 

During that clash Minato used Hiraishinv2, something Obito was not knowledgeable of. [1] [2]
Madara comments on this specific tactic as well[1] So intel was very much a thing, and at the point where Obito was tagged it was definitely not on his side. 

More experienced(years of additional fighting) Obito in an adult body (and thus likely quicker) without the intel disadvantage would be a different fight.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 1, 2015)

"Capitalizing on the moment when your opponent thinks he has won" is a matter of speed, not knowledge. Obito knew Minato could jump to kunai. What he didn't expect was Minato to jump _at all_, which is why he thought he had won.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 1, 2015)

Thats Hirashin level 2.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 1, 2015)

lol so minato uses 1 simple trick and wins now people think vs a more experienced obito 
 minato will somehow forget he has other tricks? you know like hirashin swapping, his rasen flash dance

hirashin does rely on hitting blind spots when the enemy is unaware since it requires no movement its easy to get behind the enemy 

however 17+ years or however many years it was doesnt help obito who fought a fraction of what minato was capable of 

also the mark he already has on him is being restricted here. just saying.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't see how Minato is going to kill Obito, easily the most difficult thing to do was touch him and that was with BM Naruto, MS Kakashi, BM Killer Bee and Gated Gai.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 2, 2015)

all of whom are slower than minato
and have far more predictable linear attacks. none of them can get behind obito without obito tracking their movement 

hirashin allowed a fodder by comparison  like SM Naruto to get to juubito who is 3 tiers above him


----------

